# September LSOL - Curve Roasters



## fluffles

Hi all,

September's LSOL will be brought to you by Curve Roasters, a new-ish operation based in Margate, Kent.

http://www.curveroasters.co.uk/

Members will receive 1kg as usual. We are running 10 guest slots at £13 for 500g - add your names below if you'd like to be a part of this month's offering. Guests will get a PM from @Mrboots2u requesting payment when the slots are full.

Please note that the coffee that's been selected is currently expected to be available from 19th September, so delivery is likely to be sometime shortly thereafter (assuming everyone has paid). It should be good for all brew methods.

1. fluffles

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. fluffles

2. mrboots2u

3. MarkT

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10


----------



## UncleJake

Mrboots2u said:


> 1. fluffles
> 
> 2. mrboots2u
> 
> 3. MarkT
> 
> 4. Unclejake
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6.
> 
> 7.
> 
> 8.
> 
> 9.
> 
> 10


Tapatalk playing up - so please add me!


----------



## taxiboy

Can i be added to this as a guest please.


----------



## fluffles

1. fluffles

2. mrboots2u

3. MarkT

4. Unclejake

5. taxiboy

6.

7.

8.

9.

10


----------



## Rhys

Put me down please as I'm at work. Thanks


----------



## Step21

1. fluffles

2. mrboots2u

3. MarkT

4. Unclejake

5. taxiboy

6. Step21

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## Rhys

1. fluffles

2. mrboots2u

3. MarkT

4. Unclejake

5. taxiboy

6. Step21

7. Rhys

8.

9.

10.

Dont worry, managed to do it before they all filled up


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Can someone add me please, on phone atm


----------



## MarkT

1. fluffles

2. mrboots2u

3. MarkT

4. Unclejake

5. taxiboy

6. Step21

7. Rhys

8.Hairy_Hogg

9.

10.


----------



## GlennV

1. fluffles

2. mrboots2u

3. MarkT

4. Unclejake

5. taxiboy

6. Step21

7. Rhys

8.Hairy_Hogg

9.GlennV

10.


----------



## MarkT

Don't worry about the date as I am only starting my August LSOL. Lol


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. fluffles

2. mrboots2u

3. MarkT

4. Unclejake

5. taxiboy

6. Step21

7. Rhys

8.Hairy_Hogg

9.GlennV

10. Daren


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Really looking forwards to this, these guys are based out of a coffee shop that is only 20 minutes away from me. They were not on the radar and I hope this is an introduction to a good local supplier.


----------



## MarkT

The guest list got filled within 2 hours! Wow that was fast. Lol

Just opened my August LSOL and really enjoying the sweetness in brew.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Apologies , there is one place left , I added Daren in error

1. fluffles

2. mrboots2u

3. MarkT

4. Unclejake

5. taxiboy

6. Step21

7. Rhys

8.Hairy_Hogg

9.GlennV

10.


----------



## MSM

Me please.









01. fluffles

02. mrboots2u

03. MarkT

04. Unclejake

05. taxiboy

06. Step21

07. Rhys

08. Hairy_Hogg

09. GlennV

10. MSM


----------



## PPapa

Me me me in the reserve list!


----------



## fatboyslim

Me in reserve list too please, tapatalking is a hazard.


----------



## fluffles

01. fluffles

02. mrboots2u

03. MarkT

04. Unclejake

05. taxiboy

06. Step21

07. Rhys

08. Hairy_Hogg

09. GlennV

10. MSM

Reserve:

11. PPapa

12. fatboyslim


----------



## fluffles

If there's enough interest over and above the 10 guests, I can ask if they are able to roast more - so feel free to keep adding to the reserve list (can't promise anything though).


----------



## Phil104

01. fluffles

02. mrboots2u

03. MarkT

04. Unclejake

05. taxiboy

06. Step21

07. Rhys

08. Hairy_Hogg

09. GlennV

10. MSM

Reserve:

11. PPapa

12. fatboyslim

13. Phil104


----------



## fatboyslim

Come on people, I've yet to be disappointed or even anything else than amazed by all LSOL coffees I've tried. Great value too!


----------



## Scotford

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Really looking forwards to this, these guys are based out of a coffee shop that is only 20 minutes away from me. They were not on the radar and I hope this is an introduction to a good local supplier.


Trust me, they are worth it!

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## bclarke

01. fluffles

02. mrboots2u

03. MarkT

04. Unclejake

05. taxiboy

06. Step21

07. Rhys

08. Hairy_Hogg

09. GlennV

10. MSM

Reserve:

11. PPapa

12. fatboyslim

13. Phil104

14. Bclarke


----------



## Macca

01. fluffles

02. mrboots2u

03. MarkT

04. Unclejake

05. taxiboy

06. Step21

07. Rhys

08. Hairy_Hogg

09. GlennV

10. MSM

Reserve:

11. PPapa

12. fatboyslim

13. Phil104

14. Bclarke

15. Macca

(Without sounding like a total n00b, what's LSOL? If it's like BDSM, I'm totally withdrawing- no offence lads)


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Macca said:


> (Without sounding like a total n00b, what's LSOL? If it's like BDSM, I'm totally withdrawing- no offence lads)


Lighter Side Of Life - Lighter roasted beans


----------



## Missy

Macca said:


> (Without sounding like a total n00b, what's LSOL? If it's like BDSM, I'm totally withdrawing- no offence lads)


I think the BDSM sub is done via pm for complete anonymity. It basically involves blindfolding you and forcing you to drink either instant or starbucks filter, while your "partner" laughs at your horrified face.


----------



## Macca

You sound very well informed Missy! Thanks for the heads up, I'll screen my PMs more closely from now on...


----------



## hotmetal

Yeah I thought everyone knew BDSM: Blindfolded Drinking Starbucks Mocha. Safe word is "frappe"


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok Pm's have gone out to the first 10 guests confirmed , please read and check the instructions

01. fluffles

02. mrboots2u

03. MarkT

04. Unclejake

05. taxiboy

06. Step21

07. Rhys

08. Hairy_Hogg

09. GlennV

10. MSM

Reserve:

11. PPapa

12. fatboyslim

13. Phil104

14. Bclarke

15. Macca

EDIT APOLOGIES THE 11-15 IS FINE 27.5 KG IS WHAT WE ARE ROASTING

I'LL GET PM'S OUT NOW


----------



## MarkT

Payment done.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I am waiting to hear back from Curve if the can do 2.5 kg more so I can add 5 more slots in

Is there any interest, if they can ?

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## fatboyslim

Will pay when I get home from work. Thanks again (and again and again) for sorting this out. ?


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi please pm me , when paid as rather than on here if possible , please read the instructions included in the payment pm

I am waiting to hear back from Curve if the can do 2.5 kg more so I can add 5 more slots in

Is there any interest, if they can ?

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## jkb89

Mrboots2u said:


> I am waiting to hear back from Curve if the can do 2.5 kg more so I can add 5 more slots in
> 
> Is there any interest, if they can ?
> 
> 6. jkb89
> 
> 7.
> 
> 8.
> 
> 9.
> 
> 10.


Added.


----------



## Macca

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Probably going to a coffee event they are hosting this Saturday afternoon from Cliffs Coffee Shop in Margate (3pm) where they are based (promise not to ask them about this roast...)


Let me know what it's like Hogg! I'm a Margate born boy in exile up norf at present. If they're any good I'll have to pop in when I'm down in a few weeks visiting the parents. Interesting to see how they're getting on and setup, the Margate Old Town has really been on the rise over that past couple of years. Great micro-pubs on the harbour arm too!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi can we keep this thread clear now for people to express interests in guest spots please . It's going a little off piste .


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi please pm me , when paid as rather than on here if possible , please read the instructions included in the payment pm

GUESTS - IF YOU HAVE CHANGED ADDRESS OR YOU ARE NEW TO LSOL I NEED YOU ADDRESS AND REAL NAME . IT'S IN THE INSTRUCTIONS

I am waiting to hear back from Curve if the can do 2.5 kg more so I can add 5 more slots in

Is there any interest, if they can ?

6. jkb89

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## Scotford

Just an FYI guys: I was receiving my delivery of Curve today and chatting with the guys and they are super excited about this coffee. I've got a bunch of it at the shop at the moment and I'll be running it on batch brew and guest espresso at the time you all receive it. I'm going to tell you all that it is amazing. That is all.

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## JGF

Mrboots2u said:


> I am waiting to hear back from Curve if the can do 2.5 kg more so I can add 5 more slots in
> 
> Is there any interest, if they can ?


Yes please if they can squeeze any more in!

6. jkb89

7. JGF

8.

9.

10.


----------



## hotmetal

Scotford said:


> Just an FYI guys: I was receiving my delivery of Curve today and chatting with the guys and they are super excited about this coffee. I've got a bunch of it at the shop at the moment and I'll be running it on batch brew and guest espresso at the time you all receive it. I'm going to tell you all that it is amazing. That is all.
> 
> please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


Sounds great, really looking forward to this, even though I've got one bag of the Caravan to use up. We'll all be wanting to know your brew ratio, temp and grind settings now though. ..


----------



## Drewster

fluffles said:


> ........currently expected to be available from 19th September, so delivery is likely to be sometime shortly thereafter....





Scotford said:


> ....I've got a bunch of it at the shop at the moment...........it is amazing. That is all......


Well Jell!!! Sitting tapping fingers eagerly awaiting delivery..... Tap-Ity-tap-ity-tap-tap


----------



## fluffles

The last I heard roast day will be 20th Sept and delivery by Royal Mail 2nd class, so if all goes to plan then it should be hitting letterboxes at the back end of next week. Will keep you all posted if anything changes.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Anymore for anymore......

Need another 3 to get this to work

6. jkb89

7. JGF

8.

9.

10.


----------



## MWJB

6. jkb89

7. JGF

8. MWJB

9.

10.


----------



## Mrboots2u

In the interests of trying to get these last two spots filled up , I am going to offer then to people off the forum , so there are reserved for now untll i get an anser.

6. jkb89

7. JGF

8. MWJB

9.- FILLED

10. -FILLED


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Scotford said:


> Just an FYI guys: I was receiving my delivery of Curve today and chatting with the guys and they are super excited about this coffee. I've got a bunch of it at the shop at the moment and I'll be running it on batch brew and guest espresso at the time you all receive it. I'm going to tell you all that it is amazing. That is all.
> 
> please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


Chatting with them this afternoon at a tasting where they roast and they were very enthusiastic about all their coffee. They mentioned you had it but were very tight lipped about the roast...


----------



## Scotford

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Chatting with them this afternoon at a tasting where they roast and they were very enthusiastic about all their coffee. They mentioned you had it but were very tight lipped about the roast...


Good! Tez and Jon are my fave roasty peeps and I'll keep them close as

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## Drewster

Tap-ity, Tap-ity

Sitting at the front door waiting for the postie to come down the drive.....

Tap-ity, Tap-ity


----------



## MarkT

Mine has just arrived. ☕☕☕☕☕


----------



## Phil104

Ah - I'm going to miss this by a few days&#8230;


----------



## UncleJake

MarkT said:


> Mine has just arrived. ☕☕☕☕☕


Mine too!


----------



## Drewster

Drewster said:


> Tap-ity, Tap-ity
> 
> Sitting at the front door waiting for the postie to come down the drive.....
> 
> Tap-ity, Tap-ity





MarkT said:


> Mine has just arrived. ☕☕☕☕☕





UncleJake said:


> Mine too!


Yeeeeeee-Haaaaaaaaaa!!! Mine too!!!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Another delivery here


----------



## Syenitic

Mine too, and oh my, first brew aeropress, metal filter. Think this is going to suit me sir!

thanks to the LSOL team.


----------



## MarkT

I wonder who will ope it first. Lol. I'm going to rest mine for a bit as still got other stuff on the go. Lol


----------



## hotmetal

Mrs Postie just gave me a box.

I'm one hopper of Caravan away from starting this, so perfect timing. Cheers team


----------



## Drewster

MarkT said:


> I wonder who will ope it first. Lol. I'm going to rest mine for a bit as still got other stuff on the go. Lol


Well..............



Syenitic said:


> Mine too, and oh my, first brew aeropress, metal filter. Think this is going to suit me sir!


Syenitic is in there!!!

I have also opened mine - not least as I have been drinking floor sweepings for a couple of days :-(

First impressions:

a) Smell on opening..... Creamy and sweet... soft and gentle... a feather-and-down pillow of an aroma

b) Colour - Light as light could be - this really is LSOL 

(I have literally no other drinkable coffee beans in the house - I finished Aug LSOL 2 days ago and have been rummaging in cupboards and drawers for dregs)

So I "had" to go for a flat white (even without any 5-7 day rest :-O )........

Grind was too fine so very slow.

Nicked a few sips during pour (dip spoon into flow) - FUNKY as F***..... Zingy and sparkly!! Pinging and popping...

Had another sip of the finished pour - Still FUNKY and zingy "Sherbet"....

Whack in steamed milk..... (Obviously) less FUNKY and zingy in milk but still popping and lively....

I'll be loosening off the grind and will keep drinking as flat-whites (plus trying V60 etc) as I have no other beans

Quite an interesting first taste..... Once settled down and developed this could be very interesting....


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

First V60. Need to loosen the Feldgrind off a little I think based on the brew time, will taste to see. Really interesting acidity, definitely go for zingy and sparkly as per the @Drewster notes. Sweet citrus sherbet would be a first call on taste. Really really nice cup of coffee that was necked very quickly.


----------



## Daren

Mine arrived.... Someone stole the labels off 3 of the bags!


----------



## hotmetal

Daren said:


> Mine arrived.... Someone stole the labels off 3 of the bags!


Hahaha yeah mine too. Must be the Phantom Sticker Nicker of Old London Town!

So LSOLers, who have started this, presuming your grinder was set for the last month's LSOL, how does this compare grind-wise for espresso? (I know we've all got different grinders but most of us know a range).


----------



## mmmatron

I'm going to be patient, got a full bag of foundry San Fran but the that's going down it will only be a few days


----------



## 4515

Mine arrived today, packed in the same box that the Caravan beans arrived in. Tucked it away in a darkened corner for a good week


----------



## Macca

Oh sheeeeet!


----------



## urbanbumpkin




----------



## Syenitic

mmmatron said:


> I'm going to be patient, got a full bag of foundry San Fran but the that's going down it will only be a few days


I too have a good 500g of the SF and liking that. Today in fact I took some into work as an alternative to the Caravan LSOL. Brewed first cup before 8.00 and was astounded how good that is, and how different it tasted compared to back at home. Some sort of place/taste association going on here. Whilst daydreaming with that mug, I accidentally started looking over the HasBean site and somehow pulled the trigger on a Kilo of the current Yirgacheffe natural on there. And....

....Then I saw the first posts on here about the Curve arriving with folks, and sure enough an hour or so later I got mine. I wondered how I could have forgotten the September LSOL was due, but remained excited by the prospect of the Yirgacheffe. So I instantly opened and brewed by 11ish. I think this for me is going to put even the Foundry SF into the shade, it is really good, with a soft lemon tea acidity upfront and a few more for my sluggish senses to yet latch on to.

I admire those of you who remain disciplined enough to put a new coffee to one side, I can never do it. I'll have at least three on the go next week.


----------



## MarkT

I had 2 bags of Union delivered yesterday and still got 3 more bags of Union left to go though. Son5 bags of union and now 2 bags of Curve. So I will be leaving it alone for at least 2 weeks. Lol


----------



## Jason1wood

urbanbumpkin said:


>


Snap


----------



## Macca

Jason1wood said:


> Snap


I love that my postie lives life dangerously and just leaves my box propped against the front door


----------



## Missy

Ours was arriving as we were leaving, he flung it out his van window into ours. Otherwise he just ditches it by our door too or in the woodshed if bad weather. I'm full of cold so going to be resting this a few days in the hope of having regained taste/smell.


----------



## Scotford

It's a funk phenomenon!!!

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## Daren

Scotford said:


> It's a funk phenomenon!!!
> 
> please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## fluffles

Just sipping my first brew of this through the Kalita... verrrrry nice!

I'll give it another week or so until spro (still got some foundry SF to get through).


----------



## Step21

First brew through Bonavita - lovely! Picking up sherbert sweetness and melon


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

The postman has delivered. Straight fight between this and the new Rocko over the weekend.


----------



## Scotford

EK. 20-67, 38sec 5bar, 93°c.

Fizzy, sweet, still getting the funk, still getting a bit of chewy sugar. Slight loss of acidity but still super tasty!

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## Drewster

Loosened up the grind a tad and got a much "better" pour...

Two steady streams after initial pause (rather than the 1st time drip-drip-drip....)

Nice thick crema - fairly "toffee" coloured.

18g in to 36g in (roughly) 30.....

Steamed milk (even this looked nice and smooth  )

Much (much) less "IN YOUR FACE FUNK!!"

This was less *I AM FUNKY!!*

*
*and more "Heyyyy I aaaam FUNK-KEY!!"

Whispered in a Bob Harris way.........

Sweet back-taste.... Figgy??? (maybe?)

I am going to like this one!!


----------



## Step21

What kind of funk? My brew had an absence of funk in the sense I'd normally associate with a natural. Sweet and some fizz but pretty clean. Very tasty.


----------



## Drewster

Step21 said:


> What kind of funk? My brew had an absence of funk in the sense I'd normally associate with a natural. Sweet and some fizz but pretty clean. Very tasty.


Ahhhhhhh how to describe "funk".............

To me it is not a taste/flavour "in" the mouth or "on" the tongue... it is "high" in the back of my mouth....

An almost "metallic" sense....

A fruity-sherberty-fizzy-juicy sensation....

As a kid did you ever lick the poles of a battery? (the square block ones)..... almost that "taste" (but in a less aggressive way)

Have you ever drunk "palm-wine/palm-beer" - the lightly alcoholic, fermented stuff found in Africa and other hot places....

Liquid extracted from "palm-leaves" - and then fermented (in the sun) for a while.... a bit like the after taste of that (ish).....

In my mind it is a sort of "mid-fermentation" sort of taste.. not alcoholic but "zingy".......

I can almost sense it when smelling tinned pineapple.... metallic-y sharpness......


----------



## mmmatron

Lost my resolve and tried it this afternoon. Something lovely in there but not ready yet, I'll rest it a bit more


----------



## Scotford

Any guesses on origin yet?

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## Syenitic

Scotford said:


> Any guesses on origin yet?
> 
> please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


I, sir, think that you might be playing a teasing game!


----------



## Scotford

Syenitic said:


> I, sir, think that you might be playing a teasing game!


You, sir, may be right!

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## Syenitic

I will not be drawn, because even though I didnt say so (I think) I was off by a continent on last months offering


----------



## Missy

Scotford said:


> Any guesses on origin yet?
> 
> please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


Mine came from the postman.... And before that Curve....


----------



## Rhys

Missy said:


> Mine came from the postman.... And before that Curve....


Mine came from my corner shop, because the postie delivered them there as I wasn't at home. Always been handy for taking in packages (though costs 50p per item, well worth it imho).

Soon as I got them I filled up the hopper of my little Isomac and purged it. They smell lovely and ended up making a Bodum full using the metal filter. Poured a mug of that brew and drunk it. What was left I put through the V60 into another mug (which left a lot of sediment behind.. Can't wait for the Rafino/Kruve thing to come). Very drinkable with very little acidity. What acidity is there you can get by sucking it through your teeth, in which case it's fruity rather than acidic.

As far as the origin is concerned, I'm not really bothered as I'm enjoying it for what it is. When I opened the packet the aroma told me they were going to be nice. Still not got my Pavoni set up (no room at my dad's and certainly no room at my partners house as the kitchen is getting ripped out soon, so I won't be able to sample as a spro.. Just brewed at the min which I'm not complaining about.. I do feel like I'm missing out though as I like a nice spro.


----------



## Step21

This mornings brew was a "fill n'drain", so more akin to a pourover. The "funk" was more evident, though still not alcoholic like an Ethiopian natural. Hard to pin down flavours. A bit of pineapple/melon maybe. Dark brown sugar sweet. It's a nominal extractor and to me the different bean sizes suggest more than one varietal. I'd guess a South American natural.


----------



## Scotford

Running my batch at a ratio of 55gpl today, getting some serious booziness at first then sherbert and parma violets.

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried these as an aeropress this morning. 16g inverted 3mins in total. 4 notches on the Lido3.

It needs adjusting the grind but it still was really nice.

I was getting booze and dry fizzy sherbet. I'm tempted to try an espresso later.


----------



## mmmatron

I'm not getting any fruit in a 5oz flat white just delicious buttery caramel with a hint of funkiness that's settling down the more resting it gets. I'll play around with ratios (this morning was 17>40>32s at flat 6 bar)


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried an espresso at low pressure, 93c. 17.5=>38g 30 secs.

Still has the fizzy sherbet, but with spro I'm getting caramelised brown sugar and a whole load of other stuff that I can't pick out with funk on the back end. Whatever it is I'm really liking it.


----------



## MWJB

Not getting any fizz/sherbert in the V60, maybe the ferment coming through at lower extractions? Brown sugar/golden syrup sweetness, a yellow stone fruit type acidity. Costa Rica?


----------



## MWJB

Maybe a hint of raspberry coming through on cooling.


----------



## Drewster

Working my way through several Flat Whites..... getting consistent pours now, good steady streams, dark crema and smooth "look"...

Much less funk - it's still there but not in your face - creamy/caramelly sweetness, Nothing that I'd swear was "fresh" fruity but figgy/datey background notes...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I had another espresso this morning. Upped the dose to 18g from 17.5g but kept the grind setting as they were previously.

18g=>38g in 33secs. Less acidity, more booze with a sort of syrupy/alcohol / soaked dried fruit taste that I can't describe. I'd like to describe it as fermented fruit&#8230;like some illegal hooch.


----------



## Phil104

> like some illegal hooch


That's it - couldn't decide whether to make a start on these tomorrow and thank you, I will


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I wouldnt rely on my palate, tastes good to me though.


----------



## UncleJake

First try of this today - aeropress - finding it similar to Foundry's SanFran - (which is great news for me) so on first try I suspect @MWJB is right with Costa Rica.


----------



## Missy

This is lush. Reminder to myself to try before I ditch. Went 18>[email protected] and almost cut the shot at round 40 secs and started again, but held out, and it's rich and juicy. Like pineapple upside down cake made into liqueur.


----------



## 4515

Missy said:


> Like pineapple upside down cake made into liqueur


Now theres a drink !


----------



## Missy

working dog said:


> Now theres a drink !


It must be possible. There's a guy who does food fairs etc with flavoured vodkas... Including bacon and other weird wonderments, basically shoves them in a vat together to infuse.


----------



## 4515

I have bacon vodka on my Christmas present list for a friend. I've made sloe vodka and raspberry vodka in the past. Might try one with a few chunks of pineapple and a couple of drops of vanilla extract - think I'll exclude the cake bit from the brew


----------



## Mrboots2u

Pulled tight and long last night , then i had a coffee









20> 48g 50 seconds , intense sweetness , with little red berry finish , really nice

This morning coarsened up a bit got that fizz i think people are alluding to in the espresso and some acidity . Think i liked the first shot better .

Ill try a little coarser and sweet if any sweetness comes back to balance the fizz


----------



## 4515




----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Pulled tight and long last night , then i had a coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20> 48g 50 seconds , intense sweetness , with little red berry finish , really nice
> 
> This morning coarsened up a bit got that fizz i think people are alluding to in the espresso and some acidity . Think i liked the first shot better .
> 
> Ill try a little coarser and sweet if any sweetness comes back to balance the fizz


I think I prefer the fermented booze shots over the fizz ones.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Just finished a long term project so bought the CCD and the sacred cosy home. 18g of beans ground at 1.8 on the Feldgrind, 300g of Volvic, grinds on top of water one minute of boil then a 35 minute steep with the cosy on.

Really nice; boozy, sweet, clean and a lovely light acidity at the end.


----------



## PPapa

Got the LSOL yesterday only as been away for a bit.

Had a Chemex in the morning, now it's time for the Wave. Really lovely and a lot better than than the conditions outside! A bit crap photo as it's grim outside and pretty dark inside.










Will need to coarsen from grinding 2.0 on Feldgrind. Reminds me Colombian or Costa Rican? Probably the latter.


----------



## fatboyslim

will we get told the origin soon?


----------



## Drewster

Where has it gone?

Well into the second bag now (mainly flat whites but a few v60 and even a Sowden).

Far less funk evident now - still there when sipping neat espresso but much less than the first couple of shots.

Much more subtle now in flat white.


----------



## mmmatron

Tried in V60 this morning, lovely fruitiness came through, really nice.


----------



## Scotford

Anyone with an EK and espresso machine, try 18-55 over 30+ secs at 4bar. Was doing some playing last night after aligning my EK and I was shocked at how much sweet black tea came through.

Origin guesses?










please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

The Curve guys are running a cupping this Saturday morning @ 11am if anyone is local to Margate...


----------



## fluffles

Don't think anyone has guessed origin correctly yet. I'll reveal this afternoon so keep guessing till then if you like ?


----------



## fatboyslim

fluffles said:


> Don't think anyone has guessed origin correctly yet. I'll reveal this afternoon so keep guessing till then if you like


I'd like to guess Rwanda as I haven't actually had a guess yet.


----------



## Drewster

DR Congo........

That is an educated guess, based (entirely) on:

a) Its a country

b) It produces coffee


----------



## PPapa

fatboyslim said:


> I'd like to guess Rwanda as I haven't actually had a guess yet.


Why did I read it as "Russia"?


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

In before the big reveal - I'll say Malawi


----------



## fluffles

!! SPOILER ALERT !!

Since we were sent this coffee it has been posted onto the Curve website and subsequently sold out, so it seems we were very lucky to get our paws on it!

http://www.curveroasters.co.uk/shop/dimtu-ethiopia

It's a naturally processed Ethiopian coffee from Dimtu in the Sidamo region. Notes taken from the above link:

Cup profile: Silky, tea rose, sticky strawberry compote

As filter: Syrupy sweet strawberry compote, light muscovado sugar.

As espresso: Very aromatic, strawberry jam, lemony zing.

I'm surprised no one went for Ethiopia as it reminds me a little bit of Rocko.

As ever LSOL continues to offer great value for money as this coffee would have set you back around £35/kg via normal retail channels, whereas LSOL members are paying a little over £21









Anyway, I'm really enjoying it in brewed and will start on espresso tomorrow. Keep posting your thoughts on this delicious coffee!


----------



## MarkT

Thank you fluffes for sorting it out for us.


----------



## 4515

Is it me being a bit slack ? Will only start this bean this weekend so not had chance to try / guess the country before the bean was revealed


----------



## MarkT

I haven't open it yet either. Still in the cupboard.


----------



## mmmatron

It's better for resting


----------



## Step21

Quite surprised by the origin. Ethiopian naturals are often big extractors and this isn't.

I'm now into the 2nd bag (all as brewed) and would say that the rest has certainly settled it down (not necessarily for the better IMO). It's sweet and sugary but i would describe the fruit flavour as more of a raspberry type than a strawberry. I still get a bit of melon here and there. Overall it's a pleasant coffee.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Step21 said:


> Quite surprised by the origin. Ethiopian naturals are often big extractors and this isn't.
> 
> I'm now into the 2nd bag (all as brewed) and would say that the rest has certainly settled it down (not necessarily for the better IMO). It's sweet and sugary but i would describe the fruit flavour as more of a raspberry type than a strawberry. I still get a bit of melon here and there. Overall it's a pleasant coffee.


I wouldnt have strawberry either or have it down as an Ethiopian.


----------



## Rdl81

Ok opened these today v60 2.1 hausgrind 31g into 500g and 4min brew inc a 30sec bloom. This is my standard v60 ratio go too but not getting much from these anyone else using v60 any ideas how to adjust


----------



## MWJB

Stretch out your brew time by breaking the pours into smaller pulses, see if you can get nearer 4:30 (average) inc. 30s bloom.


----------



## Rdl81

I assume u mean by pulses add half then wait 30 sec then other half ? I just tend to add all at once


----------



## MWJB

Rdl81 said:


> I just tend to add all at once


Don't do this with V60. Bloom 50g then add 75g every 30sec. You may need to grind coarser, but the Curve LSOL may be tolerant to longer than normal brew times.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried it today at 94c. 18=>37g 33 secs. I could get more fruit at the higher temp with the tasting notes and a great leap of imagination I could pick out a slight strawberry taste ( more like red berries IMO).

Dried the identical shot at 93c. Seemed to be sweeter dark sugary booze going on with a bit of zing.

I preferred the 93c shot, it seemed richer and more balanced

All with waitrose Volvic mix.


----------



## Nod

I'm getting plenty of strawberry when in a flat white... really reminds me of the Rocko mountain... I'm loving this LSOL in fact the last few have all been awesome... LSOL is just great...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Nod said:


> I'm getting plenty of strawberry when in a flat white... really reminds me of the Rocko mountain... I'm loving this LSOL in fact the last few have all been awesome... LSOL is just great...


I haven't tried it in milk, I'll give it a go tomorrow.

I have to agree these LSOL's have been exceptionally good. Im really enjoying these beans.


----------



## Step21

Rdl81 said:


> Ok opened these today v60 2.1 hausgrind 31g into 500g and 4min brew inc a 30sec bloom. This is my standard v60 ratio go too but not getting much from these anyone else using v60 any ideas how to adjust


I'd try grinding finer.


----------



## Missy

Ive been away over the weekend, took the v60 and the tramp. Have to say I'm seriously impressed how forgiving this was to a dodgy grinder and pouring directly from a massive kettle. Really really good first thing in the morning when I could barely keep my eyes open!


----------



## Rdl81

Anyone tried aeropress and can recommend ratio


----------



## Scotford

Rdl81 said:


> Anyone tried aeropress and can recommend ratio


I actually had one with the last of my beans this morning.

My (inverted) recipe: 14g dose, 30g bloom water within 10 sec, 10 sec stirring, 190 g water added by 40sec, cap on flip and steep until 1:30 then 30sec press. Slightly chewier than as a pour over, more dark berries and stewed apples, long creamy finish. Not as much clarity as I'd have liked though, maybe try 13g dose to the same recipe.

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## Rdl81

Thanks I have some 14g doses ready for today at work so will give that a go and report back.....tbh I am not getting the best with v60 at moment so hoping for better with the press


----------



## 4515

Started on this one today. Had to coarsen the grind significantly from the previous LSOL.

Straight away - strawberries a-plenty. A touch of funk - not the full on funk of funkadelic driving the funky bus to funky town which was good as it doesnt overpower the coffee.

Then, before I had time to think about the coffee, it was gone. More tasting to follow in the next cup


----------



## fluffles

Just been catching up on this thread - apologies to those who didn't feel ready for the big reveal. I must admit I miscalculated and thought we had had them for a week longer than we actually had.


----------



## Drewster

working dog said:


> Started on this one today. Had to coarsen the grind significantly from the previous LSOL.
> 
> Straight away - strawberries a-plenty. A touch of funk - not the full on funk of funkadelic driving the funky bus to funky town which was good as it doesnt overpower the coffee.
> 
> Then, before I had time to think about the coffee, it was gone. More tasting to follow in the next cup


My first shot (as per above) was a Funk Fest but it has definitely calmed down a lot.

I am on the my third bag and it (comparatively) only has a hint of Funk.

NB: First shot was immediately after receipt (1 day post roast) and grind was too tight - it dripped through very very slowly - So certainly not a perfect prep.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

This is pretty special as cold brew. I decided to sacrifice 90g and did a 48 hour brew made with Volvic in the Hario. Really good, probably the best batch of cold brew I have made, really sweet and accentuates the syrupy golden muscovado taste.


----------



## Rdl81

Can you expand on the cold brew might try that but never seen a simple way of doing it


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Rdl81 said:


> Can you expand on the cold brew might try that but never seen a simple way of doing it


My method

90g of beans









Grind those babies up (I used a Feldgrind set to 2.0)









Add the grinds to the brew chamber of the Hario and then pour Volvic through the grinds, takes a few minutes









When full put in the fridge for anywhere between 24 and 48 hours. I stir a few times per day stiring both the grinds and the cold brew (separately)









When ready I tend to add ice to a glass, plonk a V60 02 size with a filter paper on top then pour the cold brew into that so the end product is filtered in the glass. I do it on a drink by drink basis rather than filtering the lot in one go now. Some people also warm it up, some people do not filter, some people dilute - all a matter of taste from this point onward...









I use a Hario 1000ml Mizudashi Cold Brew pot, this is available from Amazon (other retailers also offer) for about £17


----------



## Missy

I think I'm going to try this when we get home...


----------



## Rdl81

Went for 14g in areopress inverted approx 190g water 30 sec bloom fill up flip and press. Was quite nice going to try 13g tomorrow


----------



## hotmetal

I'm only just onto these now. Right up my street! Having loved the Rocko from Foundry and the San Pascual, these are a sure fire hit. Not quite the overt funk of the Rocko but plenty to give it that special flavour and depth. Had to open the grind up considerably from the previous LSOL, from about 2.5 to around 4 on the E37s. All the gloop, Funk and sweetness I look for in a coffee is here in spades. I tried it out on a friend who admits to being no expert, and he chose to have it as a latte, which he then declared to be 'the best he's had' so these beans are a winner.


----------



## Rdl81

Best brew of these today. Inverted aeropress 13.6g 1.6 hausgrind 30sec bloom then fill up leave for another minute turn and press much more balanced favour and decent taste


----------



## fluffles

Lovely espresso this, pulling 1:2 or just over with 14.5g dose. 10s preinfusion followed by a further 25s. It's very clean for a natural. Definitely getting the strawberry sweetness, like stewed strawberries or compote


----------



## UncleJake

Mmmmm. 19-38 in 41. Wasn't aiming that long - But it really worked. Worth getting out the corny iPad light!


----------



## hotmetal

This really is exactly the kind of coffee I like. I'll be gutted when I get to the end of it - I am sure month 3 will bring something good too but for me this is a hard act to follow. So pleased I got back into lsol this qtr.


----------



## UncleJake

Oh man. I hate to say this but I have too many beans. Got some given to me and now I'm not going to get through them all... So I'm going to have to let my second (unopened) bag of these go.

First to respond gets 'em.


----------



## fluffles

I'll happily take em ?


----------



## fluffles

Actually, if there's someone who didn't sign up for these that wants to step in I'd rather it went to them

Got a bit over excited I really like this coffee!


----------



## GCGlasgow

I'll take them if they're still going


----------



## UncleJake

GCGlasgow said:


> I'll take them if they're still going


You're in! PM me your address please and I'll get them off to you tomorrow.

Very decent of you @fluffles.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Thanks uncle jake n fluffles, look forward to trying them.


----------



## hotmetal

If you like African naturals you're in for a treat.


----------



## MarkT

I am loving this in brews at the moment. Sweet , light and clean. Yummmmmm


----------



## Drewster

@fluffles just a query on when you think the next/October beans might be in the offing?

No biggy just trying to sort out stocks/buying other beans.......


----------



## fluffles

Drewster said:


> @fluffles just a query on when you think the next/October beans might be in the offing?
> 
> No biggy just trying to sort out stocks/buying other beans.......


Roaster is selected, just trying to finalise bean and costs. Guesstimate a couple of weeks.


----------



## MarkT

Are there any regular slots available please? If not I would like to go on the reserve list.







these coffees are soooo good.


----------



## Mrboots2u

MarkT said:


> Are there any regular slots available please? If not I would like to go on the reserve list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these coffees are soooo good.


There is one more month to go on this sub . Then existing members will be asked if they want to renew . If places become free a thread will be started at that point and it's first come first on at that time . Only fair way to do it .


----------



## fluffles

MarkT said:


> Are there any regular slots available please? If not I would like to go on the reserve list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these coffees are soooo good.


The next will be the last of the current subscription, there may be additional spots on the following subscription if some people drop out


----------



## MarkT

Thank you both. Guest slot for me still. Lol


----------



## GCGlasgow

@UncleJake picked these beans up today, thanks again for your generosity, looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Scotford

hotmetal said:


> If you like African naturals you're in for a treat.


Just expanding on this: they've a new Ethiopian natural that's about to hit the webshop and it's incredible! Look out for it. Kayon Mountain.

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## fluffles

Scotford said:


> Just expanding on this: they've a new Ethiopian natural that's about to hit the webshop and it's incredible! Look out for it. Kayon Mountain.
> 
> please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


This is now available on their webshop


----------



## Scotford

And in my cup!


----------



## fluffles

The next LSOL has been delayed slightly. The coffee is currently between warehouses and the roaster expects to receive it in the week commencing 31st October. So its looking like early Nov before it's in our cups.


----------



## MarkT

Thanks for the update fluffles


----------



## Missy

Thanks fluffles- I'm pleased. I've broken my foot, so struggling to make coffee...

Had this in the cafetiere this morning and it's just as delicious. Just slightly more muted.


----------



## mmmatron

Missy said:


> Thanks fluffles- I'm pleased. I've broken my foot, so struggling to make coffee...
> 
> Had this in the cafetiere this morning and it's just as delicious. Just slightly more muted.


Oh no missy! You'll have to train your toddler to whip up a flat white. Speedy recovery.


----------



## Drewster

fluffles said:


> The next LSOL has been delayed slightly. The coffee is currently between warehouses and the roaster expects to receive it in the week commencing 31st October. So its looking like early Nov before it's in our cups.


I'll have to explore something else while I wait 

(All/any suggestions - from anyone - welcome)


----------



## mmmatron

Drewster said:


> I'll have to explore something else while I wait
> 
> (All/any suggestions - from anyone - welcome)


I pushed the boat out and went for a Kenyan from square mile. Knocked my socks off!


----------



## MarkT

I'm currently on the sweetshop from square mile also. Just ordered Red Brick yesterday. Lol


----------



## Mrboots2u

mmmatron said:


> I pushed the boat out and went for a Kenyan from square mile. Knocked my socks off!


Yep it's a beaut


----------



## hotmetal

I'm harbouring the last few days worth of the Curve and then it's on to some Daterra full bloom roasted by DavecUK so I'm well supplied until the next lsol lands. Cheers for the heads up all the same.


----------



## 4515

Square mile for me too at the mo. The discount swung it but the coffee is great - sweetshop was amazing, Miralvalle is different but equally tasty


----------



## fluffles

November's LSOL is now open:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?34423-November-LSOL-Assembly-Coffee-Roasters


----------

